# Granny Square pattern dogwood flower pattern



## plaidcrafter (Jul 31, 2013)

http://craftside.typepad.com/craftside/2013/01/dogwood-flower-granny-square-pattern-from-the-the-granny-square-book.html


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, it's very pretty


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice ! thanks for sharing !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you, that is very pretty!


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

that's lovely.


----------

